# Spintech or slp? Or any input for a new goat owner



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

I just bought my 2006 GTO 4 months ago, and ive been saving to do some mods to it. i want an intake, an i know i want a K&N, but for the exhaust i am lost. i want loud, at idle and loud driving. but im on a Navy budget and i cant do the work myself because i live on base in Cherry Point, NC. Would glasspacks work? idk what to get. please let me know what you think.:confused


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Loud, of course, is relative but Kooks Afterburners suit my need for noise. Quality product, easy to install (you can do it with a wrench without lifting the car), reasonable price. IMO it's a great sound.


----------



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> Loud, of course, is relative but Kooks Afterburners suit my need for noise. Quality product, easy to install (you can do it with a wrench without lifting the car), reasonable price. IMO it's a great sound.


thanks. i was looking at those also. i think what is making it hard is. there is alot to choose from. and all of them claim to be the best.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't know that there's a 'best' because it depends on one's wants and wallet. Short of hearing each choice in person, I reckon getting feedback from owners is your best bet. The samples you hear on videos are some help but don't really give an accurate sound.


----------



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> Don't know that there's a 'best' because it depends on one's wants and wallet. Short of hearing each choice in person, I reckon getting feedback from owners is your best bet. The samples you hear on videos are some help but don't really give an accurate sound.


Alright man. that makes sense. i wish i knew of more gto owners out here, its bitter sweet, i only know of 2 others, but i dont know them. everyone and there mother have a mustang out here. lol but i waste them stock! i just need new sound so they can hear me comming:lol:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What are you looking for other then loud, do you want an old school muscle sound or something more like a newer Vette. You could do major changes to tone alone with an H or X pipe.

I've only heard the SLP exhausts and hated them. I followed one once and it made my car drone inside. It was LOUD but didn't even sound good either.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

you want loud and cheap cut off your mufflers and put down pipes on. they will hear you comin then :rofl:


----------



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> What are you looking for other then loud, do you want an old school muscle sound or something more like a newer Vette. You could do major changes to tone alone with an H or X pipe.
> 
> I've only heard the SLP exhausts and hated them. I followed one once and it made my car drone inside. It was LOUD but didn't even sound good either.


The thing is i have to go to a shop and pay for everything to be put on. if i was back home i would get x pipe and do everything my self.. i want good parts, i just dont wana pay alot for the labor


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Sep 17, 2010)

X pipe all the way!


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have dual spintechs on my 04 with resonator delete. mufflers cost me 140 and the labor cost 125. sounds good all the time especially when you accelerate quickly and precisely. It has a real raw sound to it. I LOVE IT! I also have spintechs on my 92 Camaro and It sounds like its fast even though its not.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Go with spintech! I'm getting my setup soon, the 2.5" with the X pipe and the 4" tips :willy: SLP in my opinion is basically like a straight pipe setup. I've heard them before and they're LOUD but too obnoxious for me. I'd rather have a nice muscley tone then have it sound like garbage but loud


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

get spintech with an h pipe i have it on mine and it sounds so good


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would never recommend a glass pack personaly, but I personaly have SLP loudmouth2's on my GTO. I have a friend in your situation a month ago with his goat and after he took mine for a spin decided on the slp, I know the feeling of being on the government salary, i saved a little while for mine and have to say it was well worth the 2 paycheck wait


----------



## sferris (May 14, 2011)

Spintech for sure thats what I run and they sound great ive had people follow me to work to check out the car cause it sounds so good..


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I think you are planning on going with l/t and/or cams in the future then spintechs might be a little too loud.


----------

